# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Aksident tragjik në Tiranë- Durrës. 5 të vdekur dhe 3 të plagosur

## Apollyon

Një aksident i rëndë automobilistik, i cili i ka kushtuar jetën 5 personave, ka ndodhur mëngjesin e sotëm në superstradën Tiranë-Durrës. Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur rreth orës 4:00 në afërsi të Maminasit ku tre makina janë përplasur me njëra tjetrën. Si pasojë kanë humbur jetën Doloresa Skënderaj, 32 vjeç, Haxhire Skenderaj, 60 vjeç, Lindita Limani, 43 vjeç dhe bashkëshortët Eduard dhe Lumturi Lekdushaj, përkatësisht 57 dhe 50 vjeç. Të 5 viktimat ishin qytetarë nga Tirana që sapo kishin dalë nga një dasëm në një prej lokaleve të Maminasit, 2 km larg Durrësit.

Autovetura e tyre tip Benx me targa TR 0988 G me drejtuese Dolorosa Skenderaj teksa doli në superstradë, u godit fatalisht nga dy autovetura tip Ëolksvagen TR 0458 S dhe TR 5184 L, që i drejtoheshin Durrësit.

Si pasojë e aksidentit janë plagosur rëndë edhe tre shtetas të tjerë, Ilir Bardhi, 18 vjeç, Nuel Papuli, 19 vjeç dhe Elda Mallkutaj, 17 vjeç, të tre nga Tirana. Të plagosurit pas ndihmës së parë të marrë në spitalin rajonal të Durrësit janë dërguar me urgjencë drejt atij ushtarak për shkak të gjendjes së rëndë shëndetësore.

Nga hetimet e e kryera rezulton se shkak për aksidentin e rëndë është përplasja  automjetit që dilte nga qyteza në superstradë me dy autovetura të tjera. Makina e drejtuar nga 18-vjeçari Ilir Bardhi, goditi së pari autoveturën ku mbetën të vdekur 5 viktimat, dhe ku u përfshi dhe një makinë e tretë. Tashmë për të riun policia e Durrësit ka lëshuar fletë-arrestin.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shkaku pse ka ndodhur aksidenti? Apo akoma nuk dihet?

Nese femer ne timon...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Gjynaf vallaj. Boh sa kujdes duhet kur i jep makines e sa kujdes duhet edhe nga te tjeret sidomos :i ngrysur:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Shkaku pse ka ndodhur aksidenti? Apo akoma nuk dihet?
> 
> Nese femer ne timon...


Po kuptohet pra, qe gruaja sapo ka hyre ne autostrade, ndersa djali 19 vjecar i makines tjeter i ka rene drejt per drejt, sepse asoj autostrade kemi ne ku ska korsi vec per ata qe hyjne e ata qe dalin, por ne nje thes cdo gje e duke mos u para se ashtu eshte ajo rruga kthesa kthesa nje pjese rruge lart nje poshte qe kshu jane bere lemsh...

----------


## INFINITY©

> Shkaku pse ka ndodhur aksidenti? Apo akoma nuk dihet?
> 
> Nese femer ne timon...


Sepse kjo zonja ne timon nuk ka pritur sa te kalojne makinat por ka vendosur te bej Schumakerin. Me vjen gjynah per ata te tjeret qe kane humbur jeten por per kete qe ka drejtuar makinen aspak sepse nje levizje e pamenduar e saj ju shkaktoi jeten kaq njerezve. Ah po, dhe keta qumeshtoret qe lejohen neper autostrada qe 18 vjec kur e kane mesuar makinen ne rruget e lagjes.  :i terbuar:

----------


## Apollyon

> Shkaku pse ka ndodhur aksidenti? Apo akoma nuk dihet?
> 
> Nese femer ne timon...


Mendohet qe kjo vajza ka hyre ne krah e kundert te super strades, edhe kur e ka kuptuar se eshte kundravajtje, ka tentuar te ktheje makinen ne mes te rruges, por ne ate kohe kan qene makina duke ardh me shpejtesi edhe e kan ndare ne dysh makinen qe po drejtonte kjo vajza. 

Si pasoje kan gjet vdekjen e menjehershme vajza qe drejtonte makinen edhe 4 pasagjeret qe ishin duke udhetuar me te. 

Kto kan qene duke ardh nga nje dasem nga ora 3 e mengjesit, kurse te tjeret sa do kene dal nga Pube-t, edhe alkoli ben te veten. 

Gjynah.

----------


## Enii

> Mendohet qe kjo vajza ka hyre ne krah e kundert te super strades, edhe kur e ka kuptuar se eshte kundravajtje.


what a dummy ...lol
prandaj kur jan te pir njerezit duhet te marrin taksi ...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po nqs do ishte faji i vajzes, pse do arrestohej menjeher djali 19 vjeçar?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Mendohet qe kjo vajza ka hyre ne krah e kundert te super strades, edhe kur e ka kuptuar se eshte kundravajtje, ka tentuar te ktheje makinen ne mes te rruges, por ne ate kohe kan qene makina duke ardh me shpejtesi edhe e kan ndare ne dysh makinen qe po drejtonte kjo vajza. 
> 
> Si pasoje kan gjet vdekjen e menjehershme vajza qe drejtonte makinen edhe 4 pasagjeret qe ishin duke udhetuar me te. 
> 
> Kto kan qene duke ardh nga nje dasem nga ora 3 e mengjesit, kurse te tjeret sa do kene dal nga Pube-t, edhe alkoli ben te veten. 
> 
> Gjynah.


ncncncncncnncnccncncncnncncncncn

Kush ia jep patenten ketyre mer  :i terbuar: 

Sa per ata qe ngasin ne gjendje te dehur, duhet bere si e ka gjermani, qe po u kape, te ul pike ne patente ose te heq fare te drejten e ngarjes se automjetit. Nese flas edhe une kot, se per kete duhet te kete shtet e mos korruptohet policia me nje 10000 leksh.

----------


## INFINITY©

> ncncncncncnncnccncncncnncncncncn
> 
> Kush ia jep patenten ketyre mer 
> 
> Sa per ata qe ngasin ne gjendje te dehur, duhet bere si e ka gjermani, qe po u kape, te ul pike ne patente ose te heq fare te drejten e ngarjes se automjetit. Nese flas edhe une kot, se per kete duhet te kete shtet e mos korruptohet policia me nje 10000 leksh.


Per ate pune hajde ketu ne Amerike se po u kape duke ngare makinen i dehur merr nje DUI qe te rri ne rekord per nja 7 vjet, te vene nje gjob te majme, dhe nuk e di se sa ore duhet te besh pune (dmth te mbledhesh plehrat neper parqe). Po more me teper se 1, rrezikon te futesh dhe ne burg, po patenten dihet qe do ta marrin. 

Era, sa per ate cunin ndoshta ka qene me shpejtesi shume te madhe qe nuk e evitoi dot perplasjen. Nuk e kam idene se sa eshte limiti i shpejtesise ne autostradat ne Shqiperi, por ama duket fare qarte nese dikush po ecte 50 miles/hr apo 80 miles/hr, dhe akoma me keq nqs ka qene duke pire me perpara. Nje 18 vjecar nuk i ka instiktet akoma se si te bej nje kthese te plote dhe jo me te devijoje nje makine qe eshte ne ane te kundert. Kur isha 18 vjece qe fillova te ngisja makinen, vrisja mendjen se si do arrija te shikoja ne 3 pasqyra ne te njejten kohe dhe jo me te tjera. lol

Po keshtu pockets ne ane te autostrades nuk ka aty, ku kjo mund ta parkonte makinen dhe te perpiqej te bente nje U-turn sa ta shikonte qe ishte rruga e lire?

----------


## Apollyon

> Po nqs do ishte faji i vajzes, pse do arrestohej menjeher djali 19 vjeçar?


Sepse eshte larguar nga vendngjarja se ska mundesi tjeter! Ose ska patur patente ose kushedi si jan punet. Edhe ai do kete qene me shpejtesi shum te madhe derisa e ka ndare makinen e ksaj vajzes ne dysh. 

E ndare ne dysh nuk e them sa per ide.. Por e ka ndare ne dysh tamam, pjesen mbrapa ku rrine pasagjeret ja ka shkeputur nga pjesa perparme, pra edhe ai ka qene me shpejtesi shumm te madhe.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Paska pas makine te skadume goca shkret, se vallaj qe te ndahet ne dysh, duhet goxha pune.

----------


## Apollyon

> Paska pas makine te skadume goca shkret, se vallaj qe te ndahet ne dysh, duhet goxha pune.


Te te vije tjetri me 180 kmh edhe te te godase, e shohim mire se sa pune duhet per ta ndare nje wolksvagen ne dysh! 

Ai 18 vjecari sa do kete dal nga PUB-i.. Ne oren 3 te mengjesit se ca ben jashte nje djale ne ate moshe ec merre vesh, mundesisht duke udhetuar ne superstrade me makine (pale,pale) ju ka marre jeten edhe ktyre edhe vetes i ka hap pune. Kshu eshte kur ske prinder qe te te mesojne.

----------


## Marya

sikur kirurgjia e transplantit te organeve te  ishte e zhvilluar ne shqiperi, me gjithe keto aksidente qe po ndodhin ne shqiperi lista e personave ne pritje te nje organi do ishte epuizuar

----------


## Erlebnisse

> sikur kirurgjia e transplantit te organeve te  ishte e zhvilluar ne shqiperi, me gjithe keto aksidente qe po ndodhin ne shqiperi lista e personave ne pritje te nje organi do ishte epuizuar


Marya ketu po flitet per jete njerezish qe kane humbur jeten e nuk ma ha mendia qe me gjithe kete tragjedi ta kete pasur njeri mendjen tek trampianti organeve, por tek ata qe kane vdekur. Vete do i dhuroja direkt organet, por nqs do behej fjale per ato qenjihja e dikush te thoshte fjalen trampiant me organet e tyre, do nxehesha shume per momentin, sepse nuk do te me interesonte njeri tjeter ne ate moment pervec atyre qe nuk do i shihja me...

----------


## POKO

> Paska pas makine te skadume goca shkret, se vallaj qe te ndahet ne dysh, duhet goxha pune.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ishte makine golf, kushedi i para nja 15-20 vjetsh  :i ngrysur: 

gjynaf se sot qe ne mengjes lajme vdekjesh ka pas tv  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

Eh kjo fotoja, spo e gjeja dot..

Shikojeni ca i ka bere makines. E tmerrshme!

----------


## INFINITY©

Jam pak konfuze per dicka: Para se te dalesh ne autostrade, a ka shenja rrugore qe japin me shigjete se ku duhet te kthehesh per ne autostrade apo nje shenje "DO NOT ENTER" ku nuk lejohet te futesh, a ku ta di une?!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

shume kerkonke nga jeta ti Infinity...

o autostrada qe ka bo ilir meta kjo,...

pse me ca paresh o bene boss skarpallinjte?

----------

